# Different Types Of Bonding



## Jiki (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello!

I've had my budgie for about three months, and we've gotten along.
But I was wondering if there are any random types of bonding others do with their budgies, I think it'd be nice to present him other ways of interacting and hanging around me.
_However he isn't fully comfortable with my hands. _
They spook him sometimes so I tend to not try and hand interact with him unless he initiates it.

I have his cage in my bedroom, since I spend a majority of my time in there, and I leave his cage door open if he wants to come out! (I've bird proofed the room and _always _supervise him whenever he does come out so he won't hurt himself)

If he's in his cage normally we just sing together, or I read to him and he chatters along to my voice. 
Whenever I'm on my computer (which is near his cage) he'll sit as close as he can to me and just watch what I'm doing and chatter.
I've read about the blinking game before, he does like blinking with me on occasion!
Sometimes when I read, I rest my hand on the bottom of the door so he can get used to it and it's slowly progressed!

Whenever he comes out of the cage I normally just place his toys around the room and watch him from a distance.
Every once in a while he walks up and sits next to me to just watch whatever I'm doing before going back to climbing on my desk and messing with the little things I set around the room.
He enjoys making it to the top of my desk chair and looking around the room from that height haha.

But other than that we just watch tv or sing together, I feel like there are other activities I could be doing with him but none come to mind.

Can I ask for any recommendations?


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

Jiki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've had my budgie for about three months, and we've gotten along.
> But I was wondering if there are any random types of bonding others do with their budgies, I think it'd be nice to present him other ways of interacting and hanging around me.
> ...


Hello!
I would recommend you to teach teach your budgie some tricks. Also treat him everytime he does it right. My budgie also know a fair few tricks and he loves doing it. 
Good day


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I think it's a bit too early for tricks. Tricks should come when the budgie is comfortable and tame. Jiki, you seem to be doing a great job of things already. I personally wouldn't allow out of cage time to a budgie that isn't tame, because you may run into the risk of the budgie refusing to go back into their cage which means you'd have to spend hours trying to coax them back, which can be stressful.

Other than that, what you're doing now is great, and all the little signs your budgie is doing seem to indicate they're warming up to you (chattering along to you when you speak, feeling confident enough to explore the surroundings). Him being in your bedroom is definitely a huge help, because he's just getting so much time being around you. Try feeding him millet from your hands? Let him start to associate your hand with good things.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Having your budgie out of the cage without him being hand tamed is perfectly acceptable. You are doing well in having ensured your room is bird-safe and that he (what is his name) is always supervised.
You can start working with your budgie with positive reinforcement training and clicker training if you wish to do so.

Positive Reinforcement in Training.*
*Basics of Clicker Training*
*There is more information about clicker training in the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes, and we’d love to stay posted on everything! 👋


----------



## Jiki (Jun 13, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> I think it's a bit too early for tricks. Tricks should come when the budgie is comfortable and tame. Jiki, you seem to be doing a great job of things already. I personally wouldn't allow out of cage time to a budgie that isn't tame, because you may run into the risk of the budgie refusing to go back into their cage which means you'd have to spend hours trying to coax them back, which can be stressful.
> 
> Other than that, what you're doing now is great, and all the little signs your budgie is doing seem to indicate they're warming up to you (chattering along to you when you speak, feeling confident enough to explore the surroundings). Him being in your bedroom is definitely a huge help, because he's just getting so much time being around you. Try feeding him millet from your hands? Let him start to associate your hand with good things.


Thank you for your input!

I normally don't let him out unless I know I'm completely free for the evening (which is frankly quite often) and he knows to go into his cage for food and water. 
If I ever want to coax him in his cage I ask if he wants to "eat food" and he understands what eating means so he'll make his way to his cage in an amount of time. 
Although I will keep in mind to be cautious of if he ever does refuse and to try and not stress him out! 

Regarding the millet statement, he doesn't seem to like it all that much? 
It was one of the first treats I had gotten him, however when I presented it to him he wouldn't eat it.
He still doesn't, I'll occasionally leave a piece in his food to see if he picks at it and he won't. I don't know if he recognizes it as food or just doesn't fancy it that much.
I've been trying out different fruits and veggies to see if he has something he likes, but he's weary of those as well.
I'm sure he'll warm up to something sometime soon.


----------



## Jiki (Jun 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input!

I'll definitely keep clicker training in mind and re read the sticky!
I've thought about it before, and actually went to the store to get one last week!
I'm just trying to find a good reward for him now :] 

(Sorry, his name is Eiji)


----------



## faeline (Jun 16, 2021)

Jiki said:


> Thank you for your input!
> 
> I normally don't let him out unless I know I'm completely free for the evening (which is frankly quite often) and he knows to go into his cage for food and water.
> If I ever want to coax him in his cage I ask if he wants to "eat food" and he understands what eating means so he'll make his way to his cage in an amount of time.
> ...


In the case of Pepe, she didn't know it was food until she took a bite, so it might really be a case of not knowing that it's food. After she took a bite of it, it became the best food to get her to do anything lol


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

With millet, I think different brands have different quality. I just went to the pet store to buy the millet brand they love, because when I bought a different bag with much bigger millet pieces, they didn't like it and would shake their heads. So maybe it's an issue of bad millet, if that's a thing? Cause my two are millet fiends, but the new stuff I bought they ignored outright.


----------



## Arashi (Aug 16, 2021)

Jiki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've had my budgie for about three months, and we've gotten along.
> But I was wondering if there are any random types of bonding others do with their budgies, I think it'd be nice to present him other ways of interacting and hanging around me.
> ...


Hi, sounds like you’re getting along really well. I also have my feathered friend setup in my bedroom, as my desk is there. For other bonding I’ll bring in different native food (Australian) for them to try.


----------

